# FM2 or FM3?



## eriver70

How long is process for the FM2? What do they check?

How long is process for the FM3? what do they check?

Thanks


----------



## sparks

About the same .... why do you want to know


----------



## eriver70

sparks said:


> About the same .... why do you want to know


I actually wanted to know how many day or weeks it takes for them to process the FM2 or FM3


----------



## sparks

That may even differ from town to town .... but in Manzanillo, about 3 weeks. When you renew you go in about a month before the expire date


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are required to apply at least 30 days before your previous immigration document expires. In Chapala, it takes 3-4 weeks because INM officials only come here once each week. If we were to go to Guadalajara, it would probably be faster. Go to your nearest INM office and ask for their instruction sheet.


----------



## verdeva

eriver70 said:


> How long is process for the FM2? What do they check?
> How long is process for the FM3? what do they check?
> Thanks


First, you should review your previous posts, especially:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/13528-moving-mexico.html

As pointed out in thread #13528, _"You can apply to change from an FM3 to an FM2 at any time, if your plans change. There is no health exam. You will need your passport, marriage certificate if married, birth certificate, proof of address in Mexico (utility bills, lease, etc.), small photos, your FMT and the necessary cash. When you go to INM to apply, they will give you a list of the requirements and the forms to make the payment of the fee at any bank"_

If one enters Mexico on an FMT (for most this is considered the easiest method) you have six months to start the requirements for your FM2/3. I say "start" because as long as you have proof that you have started the process you can remain legally in Mexico. Still, there is no reason whatsoever to delay the process.

As you said in your 1st message you moving to Mexico DF, I can not recommend any specific agency/papelaria, but they are numerous.

Here is an excellent write up by:
Ajijic Legal and Immigration Services
Carretera Oriente 58-G, Ajijic, Jalisco, Mexico C.P. 45920 Phone/Fax 01-376-766-4777 / 01-376-766-4888 E-Mail [email protected] 
ajijiclaw DOT com

*IMPORTANT NOTE: The Immigration Authority in Mexico can and does make changes to their requirements up to twice a year. Usually the change is a higher fee.*

*FM3* – New Requirements Governement Fee: $3150 pesos / New Book Renewal $2650 pesos
1) Original FMT 2) Passport 3) 3 last most current statements* proving
minimum income of $1000 USD per month, and $500 USD for each dependant 4) Proof of address** 5) Marriage license or birth certificate for those dependants Note: Marriage license must include an Apostille and translated into Spanish by an official translator 6) 4 front and 4 right profile pictures measuring 4cm x 4cm. Pictures must be taken with no jewelry or eye glasses, and your hair must be off your forehead and ears. Cannot be instant photo paper. Note: If you own property on Mexico, the monthly income requirements are reduced by half, and you must prove ownership of that said property by producing the deed or the last tax declaration for said property in your name.

*FM3* – New w/work permit >Skipped as you will not be working

*FM3* – Renewal Requirements 
$1995 pesos / $3590 pesos per couple
1) Passport 2) FM3 3) 3 last bank statements* proving minimum income of $1000 USD per month, and $500 USD for each dependant 4) Proof of address**
FM3 – Renewal w/work Permit 

*END FM3*

*FM2 *– New Requirements, Government Fee: $6030 pesos
1) Original FMT or FM3 2) Passport 3) 3 most current bank statements* proving minimum income of $2000 USD per month, and $650 USD for each dependent 4) Proof of address** 5) Marriage license or birth certificate for those dependents Note: Marriage license must include an Apostille and translated into Spanish by an official translator 6) 6 front and 4 right profile pictures measuring 4cm x 4cm. Pictures must be taken with no jewelry or eye glasses, and your hair must be off your forehead and ears. Cannot be instant photo paper. Note: If you own property on Mexico, the monthly income requirements are reduced by half, and you must prove ownership of that said property by producing the deed or the last tax declaration for said property in your name.

*FM2 *– Renewal Requirements, Government Fee: $3575 pesos
1) Passport 2) FM2 3) 3 last bank statements* proving minimum income of $1300 USD per month, and $650 USD for each dependant. 4) Proof of address*

End FM3

Others Requirements/Fees
*Permit to leave the country Requirements*, Government Fee, $600 Pesos 
1) Passport 2) Travel Itinerary or Tickets 3) 2 “Credential” size Photos
_*Note: This is required if you need to leave Mexico while your FMT, FM2, or FM3 is being processed.*_

FM2/3 *Change of address Requirements*, Government Fee: $500 Pesos
1) Copy of new lease or deed 2) FM2 or 3

*Must be originals, cannot be Internet prints, faxes or copies
**Must be originals of your telephone bill, electric bill, lease, or deed


----------



## HombreEPGDL

*FM 3 Renewals?*

Great info! Do you have to renew your FM3 at the same location you originally applied at? Thanks!


----------



## verdeva

HombreEPGDL said:


> Great info! Do you have to renew your FM3 at the same location you originally applied at? Thanks!


No, you can do it at any office as long as you provide the proper documentation. If the reason for using a different office is that you have moved you must (supposed to?) have filed a change of address. We had this happen when our FM3's needed to be renewed. I'd forgotten all about notifying them of our address change, which really wasn't the proper thing to do, but they just took my new information (a CFE Electricity Bill with my name on it) and everyone was happy.

Just my opinion, but the pain of obtaining an FM2/3 at a foreign consulate just doesn't make any sense. For one thing every consulate makes up rules as they go along. While in Mexico on an FMT one has all the time in the world to make sure one has documents, photos, etc.

VerdeVa


----------



## Guest

*Fm3 fm2*

Hello my name is Mary from Southern Orange County California living in Irapuato Mexico. 

..I got here 3 years ago My Dad was dying of cancer and I left my Corporate Job with a failing Telecomm Company bought out by Telepacific so in March 2006 I left everything to be with Dad and get my hands on what he did here so as not to get things ripped off my by Step Mother the Mexican Doctor. Im 52 single 14 years divorced no kids... perfect time for me to be here. Anyway I NEVER even knew what an EX-PAT was or an FM3. My dad was always under the Mex wife for that legal stuff here I wish he did NOT live in her BOXED MEX world and had more american friends and gotten an FM3 so as to get a Bank Acount. We LOST over 3 million dollars in MEX $$ to this gold digger cuz dad never got his Visa's to protect himself here.......The American wifes of the General Motors familys have a breakfast every Thurs here and i found one of them while shopping. They told me all about the FM3 etc here in Mexico. I cant believe how DUM I was coming here without knowing in ADVANCE what you need to do if you plan to stay here a while. The FM3 I did not do on my own i got from my Leon connection it was the best way to go they did all the stuff....I had to show bank accounts of 6 months, copies of my passport, pics had to taken like 5 things you have to do for the month process. I paid 8,000 pesos the first time and I have renewed going on my 3rd year. and the renewal has been half that and they drive to Iraputo get my passports I give then what they need and a month later in renewed.

You have to get your FM3 before the FM2. I dont know how much longer I will be here Im finishing up the dividing of my Dads estate with the wife and plan to sell as my other 3 sisters HATE mexico they live very nice in Laguna Beach California and Irapuato-Gunajuato is the most boring place for them. I may not need to renew after next year. Why? If i have my bank accounts already set up and only plan to come here after i start selling once every 3 mos my passport is good for 6 and when i do go to the bank they only want to look at my Passport anyway the green FM3 is only for immigration at the airport and allows us to stay here up to a year without having to go back to the states to get stamped and come back. After my business is done I may not renew and do the FM2 thats if you are permanently making Mexico your home.

I strongly recommend to find the EX-PATS in your area. I dont feel stressed with having to do the Spanish speaking all the time. You may speak fluent spanish thats good. the spanish here is different than Baja where i was closest too anyway. I dont hate it here but i dont love it here. Its only business and its very
old here and im not into the old cement buildings and fancy expensive restaurants give me Newport Beach Calfifornia any day.........im a beach person coming from
my area of California.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum, Mary. I'm sorry to hear of the circumstances that required your attention. Perhaps, when all is completed, you will find living in Mexico more enjoyable. The kind of details you have had to deal with can be trying in any country.
I have deleted your last paragraph to eliminate personal contact information. We also do not permit unsolicited recommendations for personal services, such as your post contained. If others are in similar circumstances in your area, they might send you private messages. In my opinion, you paid way too much for your 'assistance' in getting an FM3. The actual cost is much less; another reason that I deleted your recommendation for a specific 'contact'.


----------



## Intercasa

It all depends on you future goals. FM2 is a path to a stable life and inmigrado or citizenship and costs a bit more than an FM3 BUT there are restrictions on travel. If you are making a commitment to live in Mexico for a long time and be a part of the people and culture then an FM2 may be right for you.

If you travel out of Mexico alot or are not sure if you'll move to Mexico permanently then an FM3 may be a better option.

You don't need to get an FM3 before getting an FM2 and I'd advise all planning on getting married to do it as separate property as there are 2 kinds of marriages here in Mexico and separate property gives you more options instead of forcing both spouses to do all financial transactions together.


----------



## Queretaro

Both my FM2 and FM3 took about 3-4 weeks to get and renew here in Querétaro as well as the same amount of time when I lived in Chiapas.


----------



## trefall123

*FM2 o FM3?*

Well, I only have an FM2, but can give some experiences. First, I don't live in DF or Guad area. I live in Mexico  Michoacan to be exact. 
As with most Mex govt, the truth about the process depends on who you deal with at INM. My FM2 took 4 months, but that is partially because it wasn't that important to me and there were some vacations in there during that time. 
If you are working, which I vaguely recall some mentioned you are not, you need an FM3 to get your RFC [to pay taxes]. I got screwed on that because I wasn't paying attention and let my wife take care of the visa app [my fault  ]
Depending on where you're going, you'll need/want your CURP. They told me I couldn't have one here, since I'm not Mex nor son of Mexicans. NOT true - law gives you the right, best if you can find a local ****** [with ****** name] and get a copy of there's in case there's any question at the RC. Be sure to mention it's a CURP for extranjeros. [Side joke, I thought one old lady in the RC was going to have a heart-attack, when my wife mentioned my CURP. I'm GUERO [blonde/blue]. The old lady was vehement that gueros can't have a CURP  ] 
Another side note, anybody who lives here in MX ever seen Rice Krispies at a store here? I've seen Choco Krispies but not plain.


----------



## joco69

Since this is an older post, a quick update on INM in Chapala. It now takes two weeks for a renewal of FM3 or FM2 if your papers are properly filed. Going into GDL will bring this down to approx. 10 days.
You can put your renewal in anytime 30 days before expiration until the day of expiration, after that you will pay a penalty for each day after expiration.
Keep in mind local holidays.


----------



## Davein Dowling

I am looking at moving to Mexico, And I ave found all these posts an amazing help thx to all.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum. We hope it will answer most of your questions and allow you to benefit from the experience of others living in Mexico.


----------



## pvtexmex

*at least 30 days?*



RVGRINGO said:


> You are required to apply at least 30 days before your previous immigration document expires. In Chapala, it takes 3-4 weeks because INM officials only come here once each week. If we were to go to Guadalajara, it would probably be faster. Go to your nearest INM office and ask for their instruction sheet.


I asked previously about the meaning of the phrase "within 30 days" and was told ( by RVGRINGO) that it meant between 30 days of the expiration date and the actual expiration date. If it is at least 30 days before, then I have missed it. The expiration date of my FM2 is 19 Aug. I was out of the country 7 July - 21 July, and will be applying for my renewal Monday 26 July. I will be applying at the local immigration office here in Puerto Vallarta. The wait time is not important, as I have no further trips planned until October.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Note that the postings refer to the system as it was in the past. The new INM system took effect on May 1, 2010. Up to date information can be found on other threads, including a 'sticky'.
Therefore, this thread is closed.


----------

